# cameron gooch



## basil (Jan 21, 2012)

I have craftsman model 917.273021 lawn tractor. It has been sitting for some time. I finally got it running and have replaced all belts, Now when I engage the mower deck nothing happens. ??


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

"craftsman model 917.273021 lawn tractor"

Electric or manuel to engage?
Do spidles turn freely?
Spring tendion area free from dirt/grass etc.


----------



## basil (Jan 21, 2012)

electric , I have power down to electric clutch. Everything was cleaned before replacement of blades and belts.

Thanks


----------



## basil (Jan 21, 2012)

electric. All parts were cleaned when I installed new belts and blades. I have power down to the electric clutch.''Thanks"


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

It sounds like the Seat Switch
* OR*
Operator Presence Relay (OPR) isn't functioning correctly or MISSING.

The OPR serves 2 functions.
1. To kill the spark if you leave the seat.
2. To complete the ground circuit for the PTO.


----------



## basil (Jan 21, 2012)

thanks: Seat switch is ok. where is this OPR located


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Actually, I don't know where the physical location is but if you trace the wiring from the seat switch you should find it.
Seat switch has 2 GREEN wires. One from the key switch and the other goes to the OPR.

The OPR is a little cube shaped relay.
It'' ll have 5 terminals marked 30, 85, 86, 87 & 87A.

You MIGHT be able to find it with the "click method"!
While out of the seat, turn the key switch ON.
Push the seat down & release. (repeat as necessary)
You should hear the OPR click.

The OPR is basically a Bosch Relay.
They were used for headlight dimmer switches on cars for years.










You might try plugging/unplugging it to make sure you are getting good contact.


----------



## basil (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for all your help

Basil


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

basil said:


> Thanks for all your help
> 
> Basil


Is it working?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I have an 86 GTII - the original wiring was all ******* engineered by the PO - I couldnt find a clear color coded wiring diagram , so i rewired the thing . First thing i made sure the clutch worked - i used a 12volt battery and just touched the leads to the clutch - when its activated - the clutch locks on - when the wires are removed, it should disengage.

Most issues are with the clutch itself and the dash switch also make sure the battery is running enough volts - a low battery will cause a failure to engage the clutch as well - it takes alot of juice to keep it locked on. My relays were all located by the battery on the 'firewall'.

Electric deck clutches arent cheep - ( i have a spare one anyway) i looked it up and Sears has them for like $350 - mandrels arent cheep either $150 each. Good thing i have a parts tractor.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

"mandrels arent cheep either $150 each."

Almost cheaper buy new deck.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

The replacement mandrels sears calls for are actually Gilson/Ford parts - Sears doesnt make OEM ones anymore.


----------

